

Game Closure Quietly Raises Seed Round From SV Angel And More - ankneo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/31/game-closure-quietly-raises-seed-round-from-sv-angel-yuri-milner-greylock-and-more/

======
teamonkey
Do they have anyone on their team with any game dev experience?

I worry because so many game development libraries appear (like the very
barebones xcjs, which one of the founders wrote) that are all about pushing
static sprites around and handling events, but not useful/hard/boring things
like collision detection, animation, localization, serialization and save game
management, networking and mirroring, etc.

~~~
kevingadd
Not that I'm aware of, but they've been building games themselves to test out
the tech, so they seem pretty grounded.

------
richtaur
I'm one of the Lost Decade Games guys, we used the Game Closure SDK for our
game Onslaught!, which is what allowed us to release on both iPad and Android.
Really amazing SDK, makes cross-platform development fun and easy.

------
hebejebelus
I've spoken to Michael Carter on occasion - they seem to really have their
shit together. Looking forward to seeing where this goes.

Congratulations guys!

